# Has anybody tried the new Great Point Light Flex Neck Clip-on light for Kindle 2



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

I just came across this new product:

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Point-Light-Reading-Kindle/dp/B002VEC45W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?tag=kbpst-20

There are few reviews since it has been out for less than a month but they look favorable.

I ordered a Noreve cover which should be here in a few days for my Kindle 2.

What light should I get?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have one of these in silver that I bought about a year ago in a B&N. I like it because it has a wide base that clips on many surfaces. I use my Kindle without a cover so I just usually clip it on me. I have only used it for about 2 hrs at a time, so I can't tell you how it does if you need to use it longer. It has two LEDs so it is nice and bright and I have also used it as an emergency flashlight when our power went out. All in all, a nice light for the price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't tried the light in question.  One big negative for me is that it uses CR2032 batteries which are not as easily found (although more common than they used to be) and rather expensive.  I have a Mighty Brite Light that works well with my Oberon cover.

Betsy


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

I need one that doesn't use so much batteries since I read a lot at night.  Any good rechargeable ones? (if there's such a thing in a booklight)


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I got one and really like it.  I also have the mighty bright, but it seems to burn through batteries very quickly.  The base on this one has litte rubber feet so you can clip it right onto your kindle without it scratching it. It's nice and bright, although it doesn't have two settings like the mighty bright.  The on off switch is also easier to work-sometimes I need to click my mighty bright a couple of times to get it to turn off.  This one is very well made, and also  works with my oberon cover.  Hope this helps.


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

If you order the CR2032 batteries on ebay, they are sold dirt cheap.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

esper_d said:


> I need one that doesn't use so much batteries since I read a lot at night. Any good rechargeable ones? (if there's such a thing in a booklight)


One version of the Mighty Brite has a plug in, I think...don't know if it's actually rechargable, though.

Betsy


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

> One version of the Mighty Brite has a plug in, I think...don't know if it's actually rechargeable, though.
> 
> Betsy


I got my mom the Mighty Brite that plugs in or uses batteries. No it isn't rechargeable. However we put rechargeable batteries in it. They haven't wore down yet. She leaves her plug in near the chair she sits in the most. This set up works well for her. If the batteries die then she can plug it in and recharge her batteries in a charger and be all ready to go again.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i saw this a while ago ....

same light w/o kindle name in tittle $3.97

http://www.amazon.com/Flex-Neck-Reading-Light-Black/dp/B000I6REWI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1261598713&sr=8-3

batteries $5.99
http://www.amazon.com/TIAN-QIU-CR2032-Lithium-Batteries/dp/B000RAWGIW/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_img_b


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

dwaszak said:


> I got one and really like it. I also have the mighty bright, but it seems to burn through batteries very quickly. The base on this one has litte rubber feet so you can clip it right onto your kindle without it scratching it. It's nice and bright, although it doesn't have two settings like the mighty bright. The on off switch is also easier to work-sometimes I need to click my mighty bright a couple of times to get it to turn off. This one is very well made, and also works with my oberon cover. Hope this helps.


Thanks for this post! You're the only one to mention the rubber feet. This looks really great. And Valhalla, it's amazing if that's the same light for that price. Does anyone know for sure that it is and that it has the rubber feet?


----------



## thresel (Nov 3, 2008)

I need one that doesn't use so much batteries since I read a lot at night.  Any good rechargeable ones? (if there's such a thing in a booklight)

You can get a plug in adaptor for the mighty bright.  It doesn't charge the battery but I use it when I'm reading on my couch so I'm not using up the batteries.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Rie142 said:


> I got my mom the Mighty Brite that plugs in or uses batteries. No it isn't rechargeable. However we put rechargeable batteries in it. They haven't wore down yet. She leaves her plug in near the chair she sits in the most. This set up works well for her. If the batteries die then she can plug it in and recharge her batteries in a charger and be all ready to go again.


I use AAA and AA rechargeable batteries in my Mighty Brite, camera, Wii remotes, Wii Fit board, etc. I use a container with multiple sections: one for charged batteries, one for batteries that need charging, and one for the battery chargers. The rechargeable batteries in my Mighty Brite seem to last for quite a while before I need to replace with freshly charged ones. I usually set my Mighty Brite so that only one LED is lit.


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

I ordered the Great Point Light Flex after posting the question and getting good feedback.

While I have not tried any other kindle lights, I think it does the job by lighting the reading area brightly and is small.  I highly recommend.

My only concern, which will be address shortly, is how do I store the light (when not in use) with my Noreve cover which hasn't arrived.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

esper_d said:


> I need one that doesn't use so much batteries since I read a lot at night. Any good rechargeable ones? (if there's such a thing in a booklight)


I bought a Mighty Bright and then bought an adapter on ebay so I can plug in at night rather than use batteries. Obviously there's then a cord which can be a little inconvenient but it works pretty well.


----------

